# Bien des problèmes ...



## Meditation (16 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir ! 

je vais vous expliquer :

*Matos :  *

-rEfit d'installé  
-Macbook pro sous mavericks (macbook pro de mi 2010)  
-3 partitions (oui j'ai fait de la merde en partitionnant)   

*Problèmes :   *
-J'aimerais refaire une seule partition genre remettre le disque dur à zéro  
-Les live usb ne marchent pas (ça me met missing operating system)  
-Installer une distrib linux dérivée de debian   


*Dans mon utilitaire de disque :  *

-Macintosh HD (Capacité 180,29 go) Mac os étendu (journalisé)  
-DiskS04 (Capacité 1 Mo) Ms-Dos (FAT12)  
-05 (capacité 65,93 Go) Mac Os Etendu (journalisé)  
-06 (Capacité 2,71 Go) Mac Os Etendu (journalisé)  

En gros j'aimerais récupérer mes 250 go initiaux, et je suis prêt à tout effacer pour n'avoir qu'une seule partition  



 + je me suis rendu là dessus  
http://support.apple.com_/_kb/ht1237?viewlocale=fr_FR 

j'ai téléchargé ce qu'il y avait sur cette ligne :  
MacBook Pro (13 pouces, mi-2010) MacBookPro7,1  

MBP71.0039.B0E (EFI 2.5)  
1.62f7 (SMC 1.6)  

sauf que lorsque je lance que ce soit l'un ou l'autre programme  d'installation ça me met : "Ce logiciel n'est pas pris en charge sur  votre système"  

Ps : j'ai mis à jour mon macbook pro vers mavericks



*Enfin voilà pour essayer de synthétiser :
*
-J'ai plusieurs partitions, impossible d'en supprimer une Lorsque je supprime une partition enfin que je clique sur le petit "-"  ça me fait "la partition a échoué : erreur : la modification de la  taille demandée pour le disque cible ou un disque connexe est trop  petite. Veuillez essayer un autre disque ou une autre partition, ou  effectuer une modification plus importante. " 

-Impossible de faire du live usb, ça me met "missing operating system" (j'utilise rEfit pourtant)

-Du coup impossible de tout effacer totalement, ou de mettre une distribution linux

-Impossible de mettre à jour les trucs qui ont l'air de toucher au bios 

 J'ai beaucoup cherché, pour tous mes problèmes, à chaque fois je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions intéressantes, et encore moins sur les forums auxquels j'ai posté avant ici 

+ C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue cette histoire, si je supprime tout le disque dur, ok c'est bien, mais si je peux plus faire du live usb pour réinstaller un autre os voir même de nouveau os x après, c'est débile. 

_Enfin voilà, sans être méchant l'univers de "tout bloquer" d'Apple commence à être gerbant, j'ai perdu des heures en vain pour un truc tout con que je fais sur un autre ordi en 5 minutes. _


----------



## macabee (17 Mai 2014)

bonjour , débutant en linux , j'ai perdu des heures avec des live usb ; avec un lecteur externe de dvd tu dois pouvoir y arriver plus simplement .


----------



## edd72 (17 Mai 2014)

Ben oui, il suffit de démarrer l'utilitaire de Disques depuis un périphérique externe donc soit du DVD, de la clé USB, du DDE et soit un OS complet dessus soit une Recovery HD; puis de remettre le DD en 1 seule partition (GUID-HFS+ ou autre chose).


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2014)

Meditation a dit:


> _Enfin voilà, sans être méchant l'univers de "tout bloquer" d'Apple commence à être gerbant, j'ai perdu des heures en vain pour un truc tout con que je fais sur un autre ordi en 5 minutes. _



  

C'est ce qui arrive quand on veut jouer au grand et qu'on en a pas la carrure (c'est-à-dire deux sous de jugeote).


Et puis croire qu'une mise à jour firmware smc va résoudre tes errements.  :hosto:

T'aurais aussi bien pu faire le tour de ton quartier à poil avec une plume dans le cul. Tout aussi efficace. 


Il s'en prend au vilain Apple. :mouais:

Apple supporte les bidouilles rEfit des pingouins ? Première nouvelle ! Depuis quand ? 

Ça veut faire son geek ? Faut assumer bonhomme. Il faut surtout connaître les particularités de la plateforme sur laquelle on entreprend de bidouiller.

Mais bien sûr, c'est toujours la faute des autres. Les cons, les débiles, etc. Nasri-attitude. 


La solution est toute simple : le DVD original d'installation de ce MacBook Pro (Snow Leopard) pour faire le ménage sur le DD interne (partition GUID - HFS étendu).

Si une mise à jour smc firmware est nécessaire (vérifier dans information système) installer Snow et faire la mise à jour comme indiqué. Sinon passer son chemin.

Une fois Snow réinstallé et monté en 10.6.8, télécharger Mavericks.

Et voilà un beau MBP.

Après pour les aventures rEfit, consulter des spécialistes. Par exemple :
http://fr.openclassrooms.com/inform...un-triple-boot-sur-un-macbook-pro-8#r-1303545

S'assurer quand même que ce soit compatible avec Mavericks.

Parce que : 





> 2013-03-29: As you may have noticed, rEFIt is no longer actively maintained. Please check out rEFInd, a fork that is maintaned and under active development.



http://refit.sourceforge.net


----------



## Meditation (17 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Moonwalker


M'ouais, moi ça me plait vraiment pas cet univers. Enfin si j'achète quelque chose je suis censé être libre (du temps que c'est légal je veux dire) de faire ce que je veux avec et qu'on ne m'impose des restrictions.

Tu vois sur mon ordi que j'ai monté (parce que oui chez apple on peut même pas changer les composants youhou) je fais absolument ce que je veux sans problèmes. Et là dès que j'essaye de mettre un os sans passer par les trucs préfaits du style bootcamp ça marche pas:mouais:. Alors que ça marche très bien sous un autre environnement. Après os x en lui même est sympa, ça doit être bien utile à certaines professions, mais moi j'ai des besoins particuliers sous linux. Et ne pas pouvoir installer l'os de mon choix sur un ordi que j'ai acheté, j'avouerais que je trouve ça gonflé.

M'enfin, c'est une philosophie, que je ne partage pas trop, mais que je vais pas troller dans un forum Apple. + j'ai jamais dit que c'était la faute des autres, j'ai juste demandé un peu d'aide parce que TOUTES les solutions envisageables ne marchent pas (même les logiciels qui sont faits pour mon modèle, une fois téléchargés, ne veulent pas marcher, alors que c'est proposé par Apple pour Apple ).

Sinon ça doit être un problème niveau mavericks/rEfit, très très sûrement. Et dans ce cas-là je ne pourrais rien faire en attendant une mise à jour de rEfit. 

Sinon merci quand même pour ton aide.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2014)

Apple est maître de son hardware et de son software. C'est ce qui le différencie des autres constructeurs.

Parce qu'elle utilise des composants standards de l'industrie informatique, les gens ont tendance à croire que c'est un assembleur. Erreur ! Apple est un concepteur. Un MBP est un tout. Son objet premier est de faire tourner OS X, pas Windows ni GNU-Linux.

On est à l'opposé total du PC fait soi-même, sur mesure. La plupart des acquéreurs de Macs le savent, c'est même une des motivations de l'achat.

Tu ne peux pas reprocher à Apple d'être Apple. Elle n'a aucune responsabilité dans tes déboires.

OS X est un Unix certifié, conforme POSIX et tout le tintouin, avec un serveur X qui va bien, et des possibilités d'installer beaucoup de logiciels provenant du "Libre". D'ailleurs la plupart des logiciels utilitaires ne sont que des interfaces d'outils BSD qu'on peut appeler depuis le Terminal. Mais attention là aussi : sa famille est BSD, pas Linux.

L'installation d'une distribution GNU-Linux est relativement simple et bien documentée sur la toile. Il faut néanmoins connaître les particularités techniques des Macs. On n'est pas avec des PC et OS X n'est pas Windows.

En cas de problème on revient à la source : OS X. Les DVD d'origine (pour ta machine) et l'utilitaire de disque.

A partir de Lion, la création de la partition Recovery HD (qui remplace les DVD) a quelque peu compliqué les choses. Elle ne peut pas partitionner un disque dont elle est elle-même un élément.

C'est pour cela qu'Apple a créé l'assistant disque de récupération :
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1433?viewlocale=fr_FR

Le logiciel que tu as téléchargé et tenté d'installer est une mise à jour firmware. A installer depuis l'OS X d'origine de la machine. Mais surtout, ça n'a aucun rapport avec tes problèmes de partitions. Ce n'est pas parce que ça concerne l'EFI que c'est pertinent.

L'EFI est présent sur ton Mac dans une partition dédiée de 200 Mo. Elle est créé quand on partitionne son DD selon le schéma GUID (GPT) à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque.


Et s'il y a un problème rEfit et Mavericks, fait ton dual-boot avec Snow Leopard. C'est une configuration éprouvée sur cette machine.


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2014)

Il vaut effectivement mieux utiliser rEFInd plutôt que rEFIt qui est un peu déserté. rEFInd fonctionne très bien.

Si tu veux un MBP avec Linux, il vaudrait mieux quand même conserver la partition OS X. Et se contenter d'y installer Snow Leopard (Mavericks ne te serait d'aucune utilité). Et tu peux te contenter de 20 GB pour cette partition. Tu crées aussi une partition prévisionnelle pour le _swap_ de Linux et une pour sa racine (c'est mieux ainsi).

Enfin, pour la polémique sur la protection, tout est très relatif. Linux fonctionne plutôt bien sur les portables Mac (sans doute parce que de nombreux "pontes" de Linux en possèdent, à commencer par Torvalds et son MBA). Par ailleurs, les ultrabooks/portables légers compatibles sont très rares (j'ai étudié un jour la question pour revenir à mon MBP...) si l'on excepte l'un des rares pensé spécifiquement pour lui, celui de DELL.
Et dorénavant on trouve des portables "côté Ouinedoze" qui se "briquent"  lorsqu'on tente d'installer un système autre que celui prévu  initialement...

Donc, tout bien pesé : Apple est pénible, Apple n'est pas souple mais Apple est parfois plus libérale que l'on ne croît.

Pour la petite histoire : j'ai installé Linux sur mon MBA et mon MBP et cela marche très bien pour le premier, un peu moins pour le second, à cause de la gestion de la double carte graphique et des fichus pilotes NVidia...


----------



## Meditation (17 Mai 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses sérieuses ! ça fait plaisir 

Du coup je pense procéder comme suit :

-Je garde ma partition os x comme ça si un truc merde je peux toujours avoir ça sous la maib
-Si j'y arrive j'installe ma distrib linux sur la partition de 64 gb et je l'agrandis à la limite plus tard 
-Je tente rEFind et vire rEFit 

Par contre (j'ai pas encore testé avec rEFind) mais à quoi pourrait être lié le fait que si je boot sur une clé ça me met "missing operating system" ? Je vais aussi tenter avec un dvd au cas où 

+ bien sûr je pense que d'autres "constructeurs" bloquent sûrement aussi l'installation d'autres os (je pense notamment à windows 8 lui-même qui fout la merde dans le bios oui oui on doit désactiver quelque chose que windows active). Mais bon en portable on est "obligé" de se rabattre sur une marque. M'enfin voilà quand on a vraiment des besoins sous un os on a pas le choix. 

Merci encore en tout cas


----------



## Meditation (17 Mai 2014)

Ok j'ai réussi !

Alors si quelqu'un tombe sur google sur mon sujet en cherchant comment j'ai fait je vais tout bien décrire :

Tout d'abord, sur le mac, télécharger rEFind. L'installer normalement puis éteindre le mac.

Ensuite sur un ordi windows :
-Installer cygwin (c'est la console linux sous windows)
-Brancher une clé usb vierge
-Avec cygwin faire cat /proc/partitions et trouvez le sdx correspondant à votre clé (faites la commande avec la clé puis sans puis en la réinsérant vous devriez trouver sdb ou sdc ou sdd ect ...)
-Avec cygwin faites dd if=/chemin/vers/iso of=/dev/sdx bs=4M (x étant la lettre correspondant à votre sd trouvé avec cat) 

Ensuite de retour sur votre mac, branchez la clé usb une fois que la console cygwin a fini son boulot, allumez le et pendant le démarrage tenez enfoncée la touche ALT (normalement vous devriez pas mais le temps que ça lise le contenu de la clé usb rEFind a pas le temps de proposer l'os). Ensuite choisissez de boot sur EFI, et normalement vous aurez la possibilité de boot sur la clé usb. A partir de là, vous choisirez d'installer/de live usb selon le menu de votre distribution.

J'espère avoir été clair 
Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2014)

Note que tu peux faire la même chose directement sous Mac OS X car la commande _dd_ est installée avec le système (comme tout système UNIX qui se respecte).


----------



## Meditation (18 Mai 2014)

au boot ça me met 
*"No bootable device found. Insert ..."*



et si je mets ma clé usb ça relance le live.


Je crois que je vais abandonner


----------



## ntx (18 Mai 2014)

Sinon plutôt que de niquer la table des partitions de son DD, les VM ce n'est pas mal non plus


----------



## Meditation (18 Mai 2014)

ntx a dit:


> Sinon plutôt que de niquer la table des partitions de son DD, les VM ce n'est pas mal non plus



Non mais si j'ai besoin d'installer c'est pour une raison  sous vm t'as pas bcp de puissance allouée, t'as bcp de drivers qui foirent ect ...

M'enfin ça reste incroyable que je puisse pas installer enfin c'est installé mais ça veut pas boot  "no bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key "

J'ai cherché un peu ça a l'air d'être fréquent quand on veut installer sur un mac 

Bref, je cherche même plus à comprendre, je vais me contenter de live usb/vm et je m'achèterai un joli pc portable qui marchera bien pour faire ce dont j'ai envie 

Merci encore pour ceux qui m'ont aidé bonne soirée


----------



## bompi (19 Mai 2014)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu veux faire fonctionner sur ton Linux mais, dans l'ensemble, ça marche très bien pour l'essentiel, développement compris. Mais si tu veux faire du montage vidéo ou du jeu, la virtualisation ne suffira pas, c'est clair.

Bien sûr, le mieux est de prendre une distribution reconnue par l'outil de virtualisation ; mais le choix est assez varié et je ne me souviens pas avoir eu de problèmes graves avec les pilotes. Ce qui peut compliquer est de vouloir prendre un noyau pour lequel le pilote n'est pas pleinement compatible (donc avoir des histoires à la compilation).

Si tu as "bootable device _etc._" c'est que tu t'y es mal pris. Tu pourrais commencer par tenter le coup avec du très courant, genre Ubuntu et ses dérivés (personnellement j'aime bien XUbuntu).
Et lire attentivement les tutoriaux que l'on trouve sur leurs forums ; ils sont bien faits.

Un des points importants que j'ai en mémoire est (comme je l'ai indiqué précédemment) de partitionner le disque interne avec Mac OS X. Mettons que tu veuilles mettre ton Linux sur une seule partition, depuis le disque d'installation de Mac OS X, tu choisis un partitionnement en trois :
- d'abord OS X
- ensuite une partition pour le _swap_ de Linux (au moins autant que la RAM, plus si ça te dit)
- enfin une partition pour _/_. 
(éventuellement autant de partition supplémentaire, pour _/home_ ou d'autres : cela dépend de tes goûts en matière de partitionnement).
Installer OS X ; y installer rEFInd ; vérifier que tout ça fonctionne.
Puis installer Linux (dire à l'installateur d'Ubuntu de reformater les partitions de _swap_ et racine ; mais il le proposera sans doute de lui-même).
Et redémarrer sur rEFInd : il devrait voir Linux, ou lui dire de rescanner le disque.

Ce qui peut se passer, ce sont des problèmes spécifiques à ton modèle de Mac, en particulier la gestion de la carte graphique, de la veille, du rétro-éclairage du clavier etc. Mais si tu en es là, tu auras bien avancé.


----------



## kaos (20 Mai 2014)

Une mouche passe ...


----------



## Meditation (21 Mai 2014)

Alors (désolé j'étais parti en voyage scolaire)

Je récapitule (tu me dis où je me serais planté) :

J'ai 3 partitions. Une avec os x dessus et rEFind, une de swap d'environ ma ram et une de 60 go et quelques pour la distrib. 

Avec un live usb, je lance l'installateur de ma distribution, je formate la partition de 60 en ext4 et je le mets en tant que racine "/".
Je vérifie bien que ma petite partition est en swap. 

Ok jusque là tout va bien ? 

Je continue l'installation, puis au moment où il me demande le GRUB je le mets dans /dev/sda. 

Ensuite pour terminer l'installation je dois cliquer sur continuer mais avant retirer ma clé. JE retire la clé, je clique, ça redémarre, j'arrive sur le menu rEFind avec os x et un pingouin 
Je boot sur le pingouin, écran noir avec lettres blanches "no bootable blablabla"
Si je boot sur le pingouin avec la clé ça me propose d'installer de nouveau 

J'ai lu qu'il fallait utiliser un truc avec rEFit pour synchroniser les tables ou un truc du genre mais ce logiciel semble obsolète 

Sinon, je testerai avec debian tout court, au cas où.


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2014)

Comme ça, ça a l'air pas mal.
Il faut que je regarde chez moi. Mon seul doute est sur l'installation de GRUB (je ne me souviens plus de ce que j'en ai fait ).


----------



## edd72 (21 Mai 2014)

Oui, il faut resynchroniser la table de partition (ce que permet aussi rEFInd -qui est un fork de rEFIt-).

Si tu rencontres une erreur (reconnaissance GPT), il faudra resynchroniser avec un outil externe.


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (21 Mai 2014)

rEFIND, je l'ai utilisé la 1ère fois que j'installais Linux sur mon MacBook Air. 
Il foutait le bronx dans la mise en veille.
Je l'ai viré et ne l'ai plus jamais utilisé. 
Je n'en ai pas besoin pour un MacBook Air en dual boot Mavericks/Fedora 20.

Ensuite pour les partitions, se créer une clé usb bootable avec G-parted permet de te sortir de toutes les situations. 
A+


----------



## Meditation (21 Mai 2014)

Ok je vais tester une clé avec g parted

par contre sur rEFind il n'y a pas la possibilité de synch :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h06 ----------

Et

JE SUIS SUPER CONTENT 

Voici la deuxième étape (j'éditerai le first post pour faire un truc propre)

Donc il faut télécharger Gparted, en faire un live usb, ensuite avec votre mac booter dessus, puis dans la console de gparted faites 

sudo gptsync /dev/sda 

ça va synchroniser les tables, vous fermez la console, redémarrez votre ordi, et là quand vous booter avec rEFind sous linux.

MAGIE

l'os boot normalement

Vous pouvez pas savoir à quel point je suis en extase en ce moment même !
J'étais bloqué et là tout remarche à merveille :rateau:


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2014)

Bien vu *Edd72*


----------



## Meditation (23 Mai 2014)

*Récapitulation des étapes : *​

Tout d'abord, sur le mac, télécharger rEFind. L'installer normalement puis éteindre le mac.

Ensuite sur un ordi windows  :

-Installer cygwin (c'est la console linux sous windows)
*Ou* utiliser directement une console linux si vous avez pas windows (cette étape peut-être faite sur le mac mais je ne connais pas les commandes)
-Brancher une clé usb vierge
-Avec cygwin faire cat /proc/partitions et trouvez le sdx correspondant à  votre clé (faites la commande avec la clé puis sans puis en la  réinsérant vous devriez trouver sdb ou sdc ou sdd ect ...)
-Avec cygwin faites dd if=/chemin/vers/iso of=/dev/sdx bs=4M (x étant la lettre correspondant à votre sd trouvé avec cat) 

Ensuite de retour sur votre mac, branchez la clé usb une fois que la  console cygwin a fini son boulot, allumez le et pendant le démarrage  tenez enfoncée la touche ALT (normalement vous devriez pas mais le temps  que ça lise le contenu de la clé usb rEFind a pas le temps de proposer  l'os). Ensuite choisissez de boot sur EFI, et normalement vous aurez la  possibilité de boot sur la clé usb. A partir de là, vous choisirez  d'installer/de live usb selon le menu de votre distribution.

Faites bien attention à créer une partition en ext4 pour "/" de pas mal de go (votre disque dur quoi) et une autre partition en swap du double de la ram. 
Pour le grub, vous pouvez le mettre sur /dev/sda/

Ensuite il faut télécharger Gparted, en faire un live usb (même étape de cygwin), ensuite avec  votre mac booter dessus, puis dans la console de gparted faites 

sudo gptsync /dev/sda 

ça va synchroniser les tables, vous fermez la console, redémarrez votre mac, et là quand vous booter avec rEFind sous linux.

l'os boot normalement

Problèmes tiers rencontrés : 
Pour des problèmes de blackscreen, j'ai résolu cela en faisant :

sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

En gros, en faisant toutes les mises à jour, les problèmes devraient être résolus 

Voici quelques tags au cas où pour google : kali, linux, debian, ubuntu, tails, xunbuntu, kubuntu, mac, os x, macintosh, apple, black screen, greasemonkey, préférences système, system, console, root, backtrack, dual boot, triple boot, blue screen ... 

Merci à tous, j'espère que mes recherches auront pu aider ceux qui étaient dans la même galère que moi.


----------

